# Crab or shrimp appetizer TNT



## kadesma (Feb 26, 2010)

We made this today and the little ones loved it,as did my friend and I.. I hope you will too.
Take one bunch of green onions and chop, add 12 oz. of soft cream cheese and 2 Tab. of soft butter,1 Tab. lemon juice, your F/p will do this beautifully. spread on a favorite platter in a 1 in, thick square or circle. Combine 6 oz. of you favorite seafood sauce and 1 tav. creamy horseradish and spread over cream cheese mix. Now top with either 1/2.lb crab or coarse chopped shrimp sprinkle with fresh chopped parsley or watercress.  Serve with thin crackers or melbas.
Enjoy
kadesma


----------



## Alix (Feb 26, 2010)

Mmmmmmm, I have some sesame rice crackers that would be lovely with this. Thanks kadesma.


----------

